# Freeman Nail Guns



## mechanicalengineer (Sep 27, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with Freeman Nail guns? I'm interested in a 23 guage pinner nail gun and am wondering if the Freeman Guns are of good quality. My other nail guns are Porter Cable, which have given good service.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I've never heard of them, where are they sold?


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

who makes them? Never heard of them. Are the sold under a different name? Got a picture?


----------



## Beeguy (Jun 11, 2008)

I bought a 23 gauge Freeman Pinner and Brad Nailer Combo Kit a while back from Woodcraft. The kit was on sale at the time and I always wanted a pinner so I though I would try it. I have not used it a lot but I have no complaints either. It does the job it is suppose and that is all I ask of any tool.


----------



## mechanicalengineer (Sep 27, 2010)

I saw them advertised in one of the wood working tool catalogs. It's been a while since I posted the question. I ending up buying a Porter Cable 23 gauge pinner and it works great. Thanks to all of you for your replys.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a Freeman pin nailer. Bought is to nail on some glass stops and it worked fine for that. I think it has a 7 year warranty. Shop around, they're always on sale someplace.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I have the Freeman Pinner. It is the first pinner I have ever used and am very satisfied with the operation and function.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Eagle sells them as well. They have a sweet 4 gun set: framing, 15 gauge angle, 18 gauge brad and crown stapler for a ridiculously low price. I might have to give them a try.

Historically, I have owned nearly every brand of pneumatic nailer. The Hitachi, the Stanley Bostitch, the Paslode, and the Ridgid are all pretty good. Believe it or not, the best set I ever owned was the old Steel Driver Series from Devilbiss. They were a complete set and used only by me. They lasted many years. No parts available they lasted so long. A Senco set got stolen, so will never know how long they would have lasted.

I bet the Freeman pinner is a sweet little gun and you won't be taking much of a risk (price). I believe they have a 7 year warranty.

If you do get one, please use and review. I can't get that complete Freeman set off my mind: http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/818-0090/shop_by_brand_-_freeman


----------



## jmichaeldesign (Oct 12, 2010)

I have the 23 gauge pinner. I got it on sale at woodcraft for about $40. The only feature it doesn't have over some of the more expensive pinner's is that it doesn't automatically adjust for shorter or longer pins. It doesn't shoot the longest pins, but I personally think any pin over 1" will deflect too much. It's hard to keep 2" brads from not busting out when shot into the edge of ply, so there's no way pins will stay straight.

The Freeman has performed literally flawlessly. I ran a full strip of pins through it in under a minute when I first got it. I used it to tie the lap joints on beadboard together and install a bunch of 1/4" quarter round moulding in a living room i trimmed out with no misfires the whole time.

My only complaint is that there's no depth stop on it. I'm used to having to push down on nailguns harder to get the safety to depress, but with no safety on the gun you have to get used to lightly setting it on the surface otherwise the tip leaves a bit of a dent in the wood, and in really small mouldings like the 1"4 quarter round you actually end up sitting the pin a little deeper than ideal.

I've only shot 3/4 Grex brand pins through it so far. It seems to be pretty happy at about 50-60 psi, so it doesn't take much pressure. I like that I can keep the pressure low as my compressor is cheap and small so it cycles often and loud. Its a great gun, and paying the typical $60 for it is totally reasonable.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I too got one on sale from Woodcraft. I think I paid abought $40 also. I have had several brad and nail guns before. It works fine but I was suprised to find that there is no safety. You can just stand there and fire pins thru the air. Maybe all pin nailers are like that. It kind of caught me by surprise…........


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Because of their size, the pin nailers are made like pneumatic staplers, so they won't have a safety on them. Just use a little extra care and common sense when using one.


----------



## TimL (Oct 21, 2010)

A little clarification to the Freeman safety system. There is a little latch that you flip to keep the trigger from being depressed and firing a fastener. This must be thought of like the safety on a firearm, and only point in a safe direction. Dont get me wrong I would not hang this thing from my belt but it seemed to be a standard 23 gauge pin nailer safety. As for the bump safety, I prefer not having it since it would push some of the small pieces around that you are tacking. And the holes if you can train your brain to not push hard are very small. 23 gauge pin nails to 16 gauge brads are like comparing brads to framing nailer. I have had a porter cable for over 9 years and so far the freeman pinner is right on par with the porter cable. Adjusting the length of pins is almost a non issue since you slide the little positioner to the appropriate length no tools required.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I have one of the 23 Ga. pinners. I haven't used it much but from what experience I have with it I like it allot. It's straightforward, and feels like its made well. The thing about the safety doesn't bother me..I used another pinner for years that had no safety at all. The one gripe I have is I wish it shot longer pins….but other than that it's a great tool. I picked it up during a Woodcraft promotion for $35.00…cant beat that!


----------

